# Wen 6550 12.5" Planer



## davemd1820 (Aug 20, 2017)

I sold my mountain bike & used the proceeds to purchase the newest addition to my workshop. Today was the first time using it. Very happy with it so far. Developing some tricks to minimize snipe. [URL="]https://youtu.be/742DDfrtsAU[/URL]


----------

